# New Carburetor Install?



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all. I had to order a new carb for my 77 f100 and it's just a re manufactured version of the original. Can anyone tell me if there is anything special I need to do to/with it before I try to start the truck after I install it? Thanks.

Jesse


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Check all the settings. A new one isn't always set right.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Probably just set the float and the idle, but that's not too bad. Depending on the design of the carb, the float may be ready to go. When I rebuilt the Crotchfester on my S-10, you had to bend the float arm to set it, but Holleys allow you to do it with a sight glass and a screw (which is A MUCH BETTER WAY TO DO IT!!). If its the bendy kind, they probably set it when they re-manufactured it (you'd hope).


----------

